# Is my little girl ill xx



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi my puppy is 9 months old she is usurly active but she was sick this morning and she is acting really tired now is she ill or am I just panicking please help , thanks


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

No one here will have any idea with that information! 

But copied from an earlier post...

Here is a list of signs that you should seek immediate emergency care (cut and pasted from dogs.about.com):

Blue, white or very pale gums
Labored breathing
Collapse or loss of consciousness
Dizziness, imbalance, or circling
Inability to walk
Extremely bloated abdomen
Seizures
Signs of acute severe pain (such as crying out very loudly and excessively)
Body temperature over 104 or under 99 (normal is typically 100.5-102.5) 

Good luck. Hope she's OK!


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks I think she Minght be ok ill just check her temp to be sure tho xxxxx thank you


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hi. Sorry to hear your puppy is poorly. Is she eating and drinking, peeing and pooping ok? Do you know if she has eaten anything that could have upset her tummy? Is she fully vaccinated? There are so many questions that need answering. My V Ester was really ill at around the same age, she had a respiratory tract infection, then gasteroenetritis. She also came into season! It was awful. She had D&V, and went off her food. She lost 3kg in weight in less than a week, and was so sleepy and lethargic. We honestly thought we were going to lose her. Has your puppy been seen by the vet? I would advise you book an appt ASAP if concerned, and pup doesn't improve. Sorry my advice may not be very helpful. I'm sure you will get lots more advice from others on here. Keep her warm and quiet, and if she wants to eat, I would give her something bland, so as not to upset her delicate tummy. We used boiled chicken or fish for Ester. Good luck, and hopefully you will have good news to post next time. xxx


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

she only woke up at ten this morning nshe usurly wakes up at 7 she has had her vacs n she has just come off heat should I be worried , thanks xxxxx


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you check her for those things on the list that VictoriaW posted? It seems to me that you are already worried, and so my best advice would be to get her in to see the Vet. 

All of us on these forums love our dogs, and are willing to share what we know. But... we cannot substitute for real veterinary expertise. If she is eating and drinking as usual, you probably don't need an emergency visit to the Vet. But if this change in behavior keeps up, you should take her in for a check-up. Paying money for Vet visits is part of the cost of dog ownership (although I don't know if that is even a concern here). Good luck with her and let us know the outcome.


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

Roxy says thanks <3


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All members remember if your over thinking the pups

1st place check there nose 

moist is right ;D 

dry and warm not so much team Rudy


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

My 5 cents: WHen my girl was about 9months she became very quiet and lost weight, with a runny tummy also- turns out I was not feeding her enough considering the amount of exercise she does (shes one crazy and fast V)- picked up the food and within days she looked and acted better : )


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Shyla, and welcome to the forums! 

I noticed that this was your first post... and you make a very good point! When I first adopted my boy, Willie, he was quite lethargic, due to being lost and not eating for a while. Once he got enough food, his personality blossomed! ;D

A food/calorie adjustment might be in order... ? Could be a consideration.


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Mswhipple!

I actually came to find this website while looking for info on a vizslas first heat- my little girl has finally become an adult at 16 months!
I feel for her though- PMT 

I was given a very good piece of advice by a hungarian expert- she said NEVER trust the amount of food it says on the packet!


----------

